# [Guide] Single file Flash back to stock ED05 & EH03



## jbowm16

*Heimdall Single file .tar.gz back to stock *
*-----VZW Fascinate ONLY------*

Hey guys, first I got the original Odin files from: droidstyle's [Guide]Installing A Rom/cwm Recovery/root/or Going Back To Stock

Okay, so I made these to make using Heimdall a little quicker for myself when it comes to flashing back to stock because, well we all know what a pain it is  I then realized that they could help a lot of people break the "this is complicated barrier" with switching from Odin or just to make it quicker for those of us who already know what to do.

Now, I have to say this guide is assuming that you have already installed Heimdall... if you haven't then you obviously have to Install it.

1. Anyway down to business, Put your fascinate in Download mode
2. Start Heimdall and go to the tab "Load Package"
3. Hit "browse" and select the file you just downloaded
4. Click "Load / Customise"
5. Click "start"
6. Reboot your phone ( May automatically reboot after you reinsert the battery )

Heres the link for ED05

Heres the link for EH03

Heres the link for Gingerbread bootloaders if any of you need it

Oh, and if anyone has any suggestions or comments don't be afraid to post


----------



## sooner7

Awesome. The odin versions definitely saved my mez! So I love anything to help the Heimdall users!


----------



## jbowm16

Yea that's my goal cause I mean this is obviously not that hard and it definitely isn't a major breakthrough but it makes heimdall look a little simpler for people who are scared of decompiling the Odin packages and loading the files manually. Plus it's just faster lol and heimdall is actually better and more reliable, not that I personally have ever had an issue with it.

Sent from my IcyCM9 fascinate with Glitch v14


----------



## sooner7

Exactly and the person who is flipping out will get have an answer within a few minutes of googling it. It will def make a few people say hell yes when they see it cuz like you said messing with all that stuff will be confusing. And they will be tripping out because of how careful you have to be with those programs.


----------



## jbowm16

Yea exactly, and hey sooner7 if I make a mesmerize version would you be willing to try out heimdall and flash it to make sure it works? cause I don't have access to a Mez.

Sent from my IcyCM9 fascinate with Glitch v14


----------



## chaimpeck

Thank you! I was having so much trouble getting my phone to start past the recovery screen after I tried to manually unpack a stock odin package. And for some reason i couldn't get my phone to be recognized by Odin (but was recognized by Heimdall). I'm very happy to have found this. It worked smoothly.

My phone is finally unbricked and I'm actually happy to be in the stock bloatware/binged/unrooted environment.

For anybody else in a similar bind, simply download the ED05 or EH03 files found in the above links and follow the steps.


----------



## jbowm16

Hey chaimpeck I'm glad to have helped at least one person ;p means it was a success! and sorry for the delayed response, I've been quite busy lately lol.


----------



## asf1187

Is it possible to install the ec09 modem with heimdall? and how would i flash cwm with it? (sorry im a noob with heimdall. i just hate windows and want it off my mpb).


----------



## jbowm16

I'd like to apologize to asf1187 for not answering his question, I'm not on the fasy forum anymore since I now have a GSIII and I never noticed his request. On that note if anyone comes accross this thread and wants the files pm me and I'll recompile them again and post the new links. Until then I'm going to consider this a dead thread. Like I said though do not be afraid to ask for the files.


----------



## Ziero1986

the links are dead and i need to fix my phone back to stock plz help


----------



## showcasemodr

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/34614-odin-stock-mesmerize-and-showcase-files-multiple-carriers/

Try this. The links should work


----------

